# Remote does not work on power up



## bill175 (Apr 6, 2006)

This is strange.

I have just had a ViP211 installed and I am finding that when the receiver is turned on (via the remote) I cannot channel up or down, guide or even turn the receiver off from the remote. This happens while the tv is on. If I turn the tv off I can operate the receiver via the remote.

After 15 minutes or so the problem goes away and I can get the guide up but channel up / down is sluggish and after another 15 minutes all seems fine (almost like the receiver has to warm up).

I just don't understand why it only happens when the tv is on.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Joepilot (Sep 24, 2006)

I have exactly the same problem with a Sony LCD TV and a HDMI cable hooked into the TV and a HDMI to DVI converter coming out of the Dish box ( I have a DVI to HDMI cable, hence the adapter). My 211 box also goes into standby even with this feature disabled.

Otherwise it works well.


----------



## rodizee (Jan 19, 2007)

Have you guys fixed the problem? I am experiencing this right now. It BITES!!! My wife goes crazy. I have a Samsung LCD


----------



## rodizee (Jan 19, 2007)

have you guys fixed this problem? I am having the same with my Samsung LCD.


----------



## rodizee (Jan 19, 2007)

I finally got my Dish to work. Basically, my Dish box has an option to program TV1 or TV2. Well, I needed to program my Dish box in TV2 mode- UHF mode, so the IR signals were no longer needed when using TV1. I had to enable UHF mode on my DISH box, switch (flip over) the green TV1 small plate on my remote to the blue TV2 plate. There some type of electronic piece on the small plate that enables UHF mode on the remote and dish. There is no more delay and works awesome. Dish service walked me through this, after speaking to numerous customer service agents who did not know what they were talking about or how to fix the issue, I had to figure this out myself.


----------



## mrplow (Dec 10, 2004)

My RF remote will not work until my lcd tv warms up. It looks like LCD tv puts out a lot of RF when they power on and block the remotes output.


----------



## Don_S (Jul 5, 2005)

I had posted this exact same problem on the satelliteguys.com website. This happens to me too and is driving me crazy. I too have a Samsung LCD TV. Now that I think about it, the problem first started after I hooked up the HDMI cable to the TV (when I first installed it, I had connected via component cable because I did not have an HDMI cable available) I wonder if it has anything to do with the HDMI handshake? I will try connecting via component cable only to see if the problem persists...


----------



## Don_S (Jul 5, 2005)

rodizee said:


> I finally got my Dish to work. Basically, my Dish box has an option to program TV1 or TV2. Well, I needed to program my Dish box in TV2 mode- UHF mode, so the IR signals were no longer needed when using TV1. I had to enable UHF mode on my DISH box, switch (flip over) the green TV1 small plate on my remote to the blue TV2 plate. There some type of electronic piece on the small plate that enables UHF mode on the remote and dish. There is no more delay and works awesome. Dish service walked me through this, after speaking to numerous customer service agents who did not know what they were talking about or how to fix the issue, I had to figure this out myself.


What receiver do you have? Since you are talking about TV1 and TV2, I am presuming that you are talking about a dual-tuner DVR such as the 942 or 622. If that is the case, it doesn't apply to this discussion because we are talking about the ViP 211 receiver.


----------



## Don_S (Jul 5, 2005)

Well, made some progress in getting to the bottom of this. It appears that the LCD TV (a Samsung LN-R408D)) is the culprit. I connected a small 7" portable video monitor to the composite video outputs on the 211, powered on the 211 - remote works fine right from the get-go; no delays, nothing. Everything works as it should. I then turn on the TV (connected to the 211 via HDMI and component) and bam! remote does not work on the 211. I turn off the LCD TV and things once again go back to normal. So, obviously something happens when the TV is turned on that makes the 211 not respond to remote commands. Some one suggested that IR radiation given off when the TV is powered on may be overpowering the IR signal from the 211 remote. The question now is how to get around this? Any ideas? What's perplexing is that after several minutes, the 211 does start responding to the remote although it is sluggish at times.


----------



## ezra (Mar 10, 2007)

i looked into this issue and found that this with regards to the IR interference"If you are using a Samsung LN-R408D or LN-R409D television, the issue will appear to go away after its' Flat Florescent Lamp is warm. An IR-to-UHF Upgrade Kit may be used to remedy the issue. " it appears your tv is also using this type of lamp. This info is available at Dishnetwork.com - customer service- techportal- remote 5.3IR- T/s with receiver... said upgrade cost is 33.00 plus shipping.


----------

